# Zoya Matte Velvet, Matte Shades Fall 2009



## Bec688 (May 7, 2009)

Zoya Matte Velvet, Matte Shades Fall 2009
Introducing MATTE*VELVET...*

all of the color, none of the shine









After working with hundreds of matte formulations and color options, the *ZOYA* color experts are happy to announce three perfect LIMITED EDITION, exclusive MATTE*VELVET** shades for Fall 2009...

Loredana (ZP498) - gunmetal gray matte shimmer

Dovima (ZP499) - black matte shimmer

Posh (ZP500) - wine matte shimmer

Designed to appeal to a multitude of matte color trend lovers; including every metro mod, vintage stylista, retro pin-up, goth beauty, glam rocker, street chic fashionista and color junkie out there, *ZOYA*MATTE*VELVET** shades deliver the new color of fashion. Get all of the color, none of shine with MATTE*VELVET**, Zoyaâ€™s exclusive blend of matte base and subtle shimmer resulting in utterly wearable and truly stylish nail polish. 

*ZOYA *nail lacquers are free of harmful industrial chemicals like toluene, camphor, formaldehyde, dibutyl phthalate (DBP) that are known to cause cancer and birth defects. 


Find *ZOYA*MATTE*VELVET** as well as over 300 other ultra high-fashion *ZOYA* shades at www.zoya.com. As always, each and every *ZOYA* color is made for women so we name them after women. 



*MATTE*VELVET* nail color by *ZOYA* is not intended to be worn with a base coat, top coat or speed dryer of any kind. Due to the unique matte formulation, color is not as long-wearing as traditional nail color. A completely clean, dry nail surface yields the best results for matte nail color wear. For best results make sure to always prepare nail with *ZOYA* Remove + (3-in-1 nail polish remover, nail plate cleaner and new color prep.) prior to applying color.



MATTE*VELVET* by *ZOYA*available July 1, 2009.
source


***UPDATED***

SWATCHES!






Dovima





Loredana





Posh



and for those curious as to what they'd look like with a gloss over the top, here they are.


----------



## candygalore (May 7, 2009)

question becks? are this sold here in the usa or only in australia?


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2009)

I like the wine color.


----------



## Karren (May 8, 2009)

I lovw matte finishs!! So they trying to tell me something?? Made for women and named after women?? Lol.


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif question becks? are this sold here in the usa or only in australia? Zoya is avaible in the US, it seems to be more well known in Oz though. You can purchase zoya on their website, ZOYA: Nail Polish, Nail Polish Treatment, Nail Polish Remover &amp; Lip Gloss at Zoya.com


----------



## HairEgo (May 8, 2009)

UMMMM....I love them ALL!!! My only problem is that I have a few Zoya's that are matte (Lola and a purple that i cant remember the name) and I find they kind of look...cheap (im not sure if thats the best word, but cant think of anything else). But then I also have some matte shaades from Essie and China Glaze and love em......who am I kidding, I'm gonna be all over this collection....love the shades!


----------



## Lucy (May 8, 2009)

i love the idea of matte polish... aren't they super chippy though? it would drive me mad


----------



## pinksugar (May 8, 2009)

interesting... I'd like to see a 'swatch' on a real nail


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2009)

It would be interesting to see the staying power of the polish. It would be hard for me to give up my base/top coats!


----------



## McRubel (May 8, 2009)

Maybe I've been spoiled by OPIs collections, but why are there only 3 colors with this one?


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bumpety Bump Bump Bump!

Updated with swatches


----------



## Ozee (Jun 16, 2009)

omg love the wine colour


----------



## lolaB (Jun 16, 2009)

Oooo they look gorgeous! I only have a few matte polishes, and I usually end up topping them with SV or something else that's glossy within a day. But these....I actually like them better matte!

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love the idea of matte polish... aren't they super chippy though? it would drive me mad You can apply a matte top coat (even though it says not to lol) to prolong your mani, while still having that matte finish.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks for the tip lola!

i'm in love with that red.


----------

